# Sexy



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I was just wondering whats considered sexy to you

-- When a woman just getting out of a body of water (ie. pool, beach) and just struts her stuff over to her place with tiny beads of water dripping from her face and body


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Girls that are hot but are not trying to be hot. The ones that try just come off as slutty. For instance... buisiness women.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

exotic eyes.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

puerto rican chicks


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Girls that are hot but are not trying to be hot. The ones that try just come off as slutty. For instance... buisiness women.


 I'd have to agree on you with this....women who dress conservatively, wearing their skirts, not short-short skirts, but short enough to see what they have......

....how bout this? A business women who has her hair up, but one strand hanging down, who wears some trendy looking eyeglasses and never has her blouse fully buttoned to the top...oh and she wears a nice professional skirt.







...so sexy!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bryang said:


> puerto rican chicks


 OVER-RATED!

*A noraml suburbian white chick with a mid-driff tank top and jeans! * <--- Now thats in!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

A young hot girl in a business suit, showing tons of cleavage!!









Bobme's is banana shaped you know what!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

no poll for this one man, your slippin man









i dig hot chick in those fuzzy cowboy hats, them hats make chicks look a bit more

sexy







like that trish stratus from wwe, she used to support one of them

hats but shed look good in a postal uniform


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

when a hot woman is at the lfs, looking at fish on the bottom shelf and she is all bent over







and you can see her cleavage in the glass to boot........ very sexy IMO muahahaha


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

a truely creative girl. not one that just tries, but one that has the gift of creativity. also, a sense of humor, a chick that can tell nasty jokes but isn't a slut. personality goes a looong way. i also LOVE long hair, like when its straight and then curly at the end...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i also find independence irresistable in a chick but she still has to be phsically attractive

to me before i even find out shes able to take care of her self you know what i mean


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

id have to go with ProdigalMarine girls coming out of water


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Dominican and Asian women around the age of 25.


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

a girl who looks good no matter what shes wearing.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Its sexy when I see a girl on a motorcycle. Damn,i cant load the pics for some reason.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Tall girls, I always had a thing for tall girls.

-PK
-Freak.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Did this work.....


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Here's another..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> Its sexy when I see a girl on a motorcycle. Damn,i cant load the pics for some reason.


 its the way the ass looks when they straddle a bike i think

what does it for you


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

something about belts, if a girl is where the right belt then i just cant resist wanting to hit that from the back..... she has to be good lookin of course


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

when the chick you think is increadibly hot







gives you 'the look' and then you both know whats up.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> Here's another..


 see look at the first girls ace and tell me it doesnt look better


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> Here's another..


 she would be hot... but that tat on her shoulder fucks it up....


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> she would be hot... but that tat on her shoulder fucks it up


- very true :nod:

i dont like tats on chicks.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> Here's another..










thats sweeeeeeeet :nod:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Tight leather, sexy europen accent.

Basically Kate Beckinsale in Van Helsing









Instant bona!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok just any big breated, big assed slut willing to put out....


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

im not to into accents.... of course im a stupid kid that cant get any even if he wanted it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > she would be hot... but that tat on her shoulder fucks it up
> 
> 
> - very true :nod:
> ...


 if they have them in a tactful manner and depending on what kind of tattoo it is


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

TormenT said:


> im not to into accents.... of course im a stupid kid that cant get any even if he wanted it


 chicks with that southern bell accent can be pretty damn sexy


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

SEXY is a hot as redhead with fly as green eyes...now i kno a girl like that but the down side is shes like a whale but remeber this 1 thing...fat girls slob a decent knob


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> SEXY is a hot as redhead with fly as green eyes...now i kno a girl like that but the down side is shes like a whale but remeber this 1 thing...fat girls slob a decent knob


 they just try harder to keep there man







so they got to do better then the

hotties


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > she would be hot... but that tat on her shoulder fucks it up
> 
> 
> - very true :nod:
> ...


 I just like it where they typical girl would have it, on there lower back,and nothing to big or what not.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

ME BITCHES!!! LOL


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

a chick that is hot without any makeup on..

countries where women are naturally hot..
brazil
puerto rico
philippines
korea
dominican republic
spain


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

a man with an extremely angry look on his face is sexy


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i like girls that is really hot but doesnt seem to know that, and instead of walking around and hit on guys are they more shy and so on, like more "natural". Girls that are hot and sexy but dont really brags about, that is the best









and by the way, i like cute and beautiful girls better than sexy girls


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i like a chick who can swing a blade..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> no poll for this one man, your slippin man :laugh:
> 
> i dig hot chick in those fuzzy cowboy hats, them hats make chicks look a bit more
> 
> ...


 I didn't think a poll would fit this topic since every man AND women have their own version of what they think is sexy. Besides, P-Fury has endured enough creatively odd-topic polls from me :laugh:

Here's what i think is sexy:

**A woman who basically doesnt chomp the entire ice cream cone down, but just takes her time with it

*A woman who can either drive a manual transmission or can ride a nice ninja

*A woman who bares her lower back and doesnt have a giant tattoo on it

*As you all know, a woman whos emerging from the water with a two-piece bathing suit

*Glasses on a girl

*Hair strand hanging in front of her face

*A woman who just finished working out at a gym and is glowing with minimum sweat (too much sweat is unsexy)*

I have more but those are just the basics that i notice.

On a different note, i created this thread so that everyone can describe what they think is sexy, not PASTE pictures of persons on here. Kate Beckinsale is beautiful yes, but there are other women in front of you just as beautiful. One last thing, where are the female contributors?


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

whats sexy is a chick that knows what she;s doing. Whats retarded is how many different extremely specific scenarios you made up about whats sexy, like a woman just finished bathing with minimum water coverage adn the sun over her left shoulder as she walks south not too fast and the wind is 7 mph from the SE.

that's fuckin sexy.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> if they have them in a tactful manner and depending on what kind of tattoo it is


- naw i dont like tats  .


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

nice thighs and a nice ass


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i like a chick who can swing a blade..


 Fuckin A!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i know i've said this before....but goddamn, when a girl has that fresh scent aroming from her...like a mix between a light dab of some sort of perfume with the soapy-fresh smell!


----------



## Rohit_K (Jul 14, 2004)

A woman with a perfect body,36-24-36, but the one who doesnt wear them slutty clothes to show off. Its the part where you keep guessing makes you wonder what lies inside.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I like a girl with one leg and a patch on here eye. Thats sexy as a m**********r yall.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hey, you want to see sexy look at my thread

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=49190


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

everything







,but really a nice figure...nice ass,hips...hair,nose,eyes,lips,

breast cant be to big cause thats just gross

a real turn off for me is bitchy girls


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

<--------my avatar is sexy


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I love summer because my bf walks around in board shorts and no shirt and he's all tanned...







I'm also a sucker for blue eyes.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i got light blue eyes


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i like a girl who is sexy, but dosent think she is all that. one thing i HATE is when girls wear glasses when they dont need them. that is a huge turnoff. sunglasses and that are fine, just when they try to look all smart or sumtin.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

~SUNshine~ said:


> A guy on a motorcycle!! I also find an accent really sexy....


 i have an accent

no bike though


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

hazel eyes


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

julie goss


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> I'm also a sucker for blue eyes.


 and blonde long hair


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

A guy with hazel brown eyes, wonderful luscious lips, cute nose, NICE ABS n biceps, tall, not too buff, clean hands, soft skin, not a poser wanna be gangster, simple guy and has a little shyness in there but not always...there's a badboy characteristics in there also....

"blueprint"

:laugh:


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

WoBLeDee20 said:


> A guy with hazel brown eyes, wonderful luscious lips, cute nose, NICE ABS n biceps, tall, not too buff, clean hands, soft skin, not a poser wanna be gangster, simple guy and has a little shyness in there but not always...


 that would make him gay


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> WoBLeDee20 said:
> 
> 
> > A guy with hazel brown eyes, wonderful luscious lips, cute nose, NICE ABS n biceps, tall, not too buff, clean hands, soft skin, not a poser wanna be gangster, simple guy and has a little shyness in there but not always...
> ...


 NO way!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

not gay maybe just a sissy


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> WoBLeDee20 said:
> 
> 
> > A guy with hazel brown eyes, wonderful luscious lips, cute nose, NICE ABS n biceps, tall, not too buff, clean hands, soft skin, not a poser wanna be gangster, simple guy and has a little shyness in there but not always...
> ...


oh man...


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > WoBLeDee20 said:
> ...










hahaha


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Seriously, Dee20 is "blueprint's Girl" so don't mess w/ her :nod:


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

yonam said:


> Seriously, Dee20 is "blueprint's Girl" so don't mess w/ her :nod:


 messin'? me'?


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Just the average girl, thin, petit, that wears jeans and a small shirt. One that doesn't think she's all hot.

And her boobs can't be to big


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> whats sexy is a chick that knows what she;s doing. Whats retarded is how many different extremely specific scenarios you made up about whats sexy, like a woman just finished bathing with minimum water coverage adn the sun over her left shoulder as she walks south not too fast and the wind is 7 mph from the SE.
> 
> that's fuckin sexy.


 omg man. that was SOOO PHUCKING FUNNY. lol. ROFLMFAO


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Girls with very white/pale skin, with red or black hair and very litle makeup. I also love goth shicks, a slong as they're cute.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> i know i've said this before....but goddamn, when a girl has that fresh scent aroming from her...like a mix between a light dab of some sort of perfume with the soapy-fresh smell!


 somepeople call it shampoo


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> yonam said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, Dee20 is "blueprint's Girl" so don't mess w/ her :nod:
> ...


 You're probably a guy that definitely no girl wants.!!!


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

maybe you're the one that's gay to think about those things...you know how the gay mind works!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> WoBLeDee20 said:
> 
> 
> > A guy with hazel brown eyes, wonderful luscious lips, cute nose, NICE ABS n biceps, tall, not too buff, clean hands, soft skin, not a poser wanna be gangster, simple guy and has a little shyness in there but not always...
> ...


 Look whos talking Your bf is as gay as they come *f****t* ..........Nice name too ..........

You should talk









No worries Wobbledee she got alot of issues....


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Look whos talking Your bf is as gay as they come *f****t* ..........Nice name too ..........
> 
> You should talk
> 
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WoBLeDee20 said:


> maybe you're the one that's gay to think about those things...you know how the gay mind works!












WilliamBradley likes men, that's for sure


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

another thing: there is this girl that really gets to me..she is downright beautiful with nice blue eyes and nice tanned skin,im in a catholic highschool so she wears a kilt you know those school girl uniforms :laugh: anyways i cant help but stare at her legs and thighs because her skirt is nice and short







....but the catch is shes not into dating and she says she would rather be my friend







ahhhh now thats a start..i hope she ment freinds with benifits









not to mention her other friends that im totally cool with i could drone on about them too but i would rather not i only give myself a pop tent

anyways her and her friends are the kinda chicks that are chilling


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

william bradley is a GIRL!!!!!!!! how can anyone think that shes a guy.... she is soooooooooo HOT!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

TormenT said:


> william bradley is a GIRL!!!!!!!! how can anyone think that shes a guy.... she is soooooooooo HOT!


 Easy boy! Take a cold shower.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

hahahaha will do


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

:laugh: Funny outburst torment


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > william bradley is a GIRL!!!!!!!! how can anyone think that shes a guy.... she is soooooooooo HOT!
> ...


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

TormenT said:


> william bradley is a GIRL!!!!!!!! how can anyone think that shes a guy.... she is soooooooooo HOT!


 William Bradley does that sound like a girl to you?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> I like a girl with one leg and a patch on here eye. Thats sexy as a m**********r yall.


 what kind of person from Philadelphia would say "yall"?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WoBLeDee20 said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > william bradley is a GIRL!!!!!!!! how can anyone think that shes a guy.... she is soooooooooo HOT!
> ...


everyone thinks she's a dude but she's not


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

WoBLeDee20 said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > william bradley is a GIRL!!!!!!!! how can anyone think that shes a guy.... she is soooooooooo HOT!
> ...


yeah I am female, I was just joking around

--
Harley, YOU are they Gay one, my man aint gay at all, believe me


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> WoBLeDee20 said:
> 
> 
> > TormenT said:
> ...


 Well he looks like his wrists are broken







are u sure he aint a softee


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)




----------

